# How to clean spokes ?



## teisco (Sep 20, 2021)

Love fixing up old bikes but the hardest part for me is getting the laced spokes clean and shiny. Respoking is very pricey so cleaning is the best way for me. Tried steel wool of course but very time consuming so maybe a chemical or something ?


----------



## AndyA (Sep 21, 2021)

teisco said:


> very time consuming



Yes. You clean one spoke and you think "That didn't take so long." By the time you're on the tenth spoke, you have a different view. By the time you get to the 36th spoke.... There's no short cut that I know of, but please let us know if you find one. Actually, I just dealt with a set of rusty spokes by changing out a front wheel and rebuilding a rear with new spokes. Have fun!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 21, 2021)

There is a clothes pin and bicycle playing card method; (alternatively a baseball card).


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 21, 2021)

IF SPOKES ARE NOT RUSTED JUST WIPE DOWN WITH LIGHT OIL AND 
TRY A BRASS BRUSH, THEN WIPE WITH CLOTH TO CLEAN OFF PATINA. 
YES, IT IS TIME CONSUMING, BUT YOU CAN WATCH TV OR LISTEN TO MUSIC.
OR YOU CAN WHISTLE WHILE YOU WORK!   A LABOR OF LOVE!


----------



## Tom Hand (Oct 16, 2021)

I used my industrial ultrasonic cleaner and some HD grease cutter followed by a good mildly alkaline detergent.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 29, 2021)

0000 steel wool and some oil, wipe clean after


----------



## atilly (Nov 3, 2021)

Electrolysis works for me. 

Caution: Don't do this if you have painted rims, or if you don't intend to clean and overhaul the hub too. Perform in a well ventilated area (hydrogen is produced in small quantities but can build up in a closed area), be careful as line voltage and water don't play well together (plug in you battery charger to a GFCI outlet). 

Method: Remove tire, tube, rim strip and remove the axle and bearings. Fill a wading pool with water (or some container fits the wheel), add a half-cup of baking soda, baking powder, or washing soda (in order of effectiveness), toss in a sacrificial iron cathode (rebar, iron black pipe, etc). Connect the wheel to the NEGATIVE side of a 12 volt car battery charger and the cathode to the positive. There are many write-ups here and online about the setup.

Benefits: removes grease-dirt-rust, cheap, does not scratch, no harmful chemicals, does not hurt chrome rims or zinc galvanized spokes.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 3, 2021)

atilly said:


> Electrolysis works for me.
> 
> Caution: Don't do this if you have painted rims, or if you don't intend to clean and overhaul the hub too. Perform in a well ventilated area (hydrogen is produced in small quantities but can build up in a closed area), be careful as line voltage and water don't play well together (plug in you battery charger to a GFCI outlet).
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 3, 2021)

Don't use sandpaper....it'll just rust up asap


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 3, 2021)

I have been soaking them in a baking pan filled with kerosene and wire brushing them. Very time consuming, I'm planning on getting an ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 4, 2021)

Get a water heater drip pan...or a small wading pool (probably better). Remove your axle/bearings; wash your wheel down to remove dirt/grease. Pour in Evapo-rust (about two gallons; yeah, it's pricey, but you get to reuse it). Come back some hours later. Wash spokes down with a small brass brush or 0000 steel wool. It works. Even better - get new spokes. Cheaper than what I described., Prettier result. And lacing is easy once you get the simplistic hang of it.There's only one worthwhile youtube explanation of relacing that's any good. "Without all the bull###t. How to relace a 36 hole wheel.") Or a title that's close to that. A tabletop demo by a British-accented lady. Follow her simple instruction EXACTLY - the ONLY hard part, is getting your 10th spoke in the correct flange hole.


----------



## vincev (Nov 4, 2021)

I am not really obsessed with polished spokes.I have a brass bush like a toothbrush and clean them up so they look good


----------



## the tinker (Nov 4, 2021)

vincev said:


> I am not really obsessed with polished spokes. I have a big bush and clean them up so they look good



Okay. . . . . .


----------



## vincev (Nov 4, 2021)

the tinker said:


> Okay. . . . . .



I actually hate cleaning wheels more than spokes.


----------



## ricobike (Nov 4, 2021)

the tinker said:


> Okay. . . . . .



We no need no steenking clean spokes :-D


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 12, 2021)

TheMonarkMan said:


> 0000 steel wool and some oil, wipe clean after




I do the same but use blo to keep rust from returning. The blo does a great job,


----------



## eeapo (Dec 10, 2021)

TheMonarkMan said:


> 0000 steel wool and some oil, wipe clean after




That’s the way I clean them, time consuming but really the best way I’ve found.


----------

